# Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Found Cryptoheros nanoluteus.

Thank you Harold. 













(Been looking since 2003, so this is significant)


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Grats! Are they from Klaus?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

No I just stole his picture. They're from Aquatropics... I'm actually getting ready to go now...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow...you waited for 7 years for these fishy


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Wow...you waited for 7 years for these fishy


Looked for seven years. Saw them once in the 2 and a half years I didn't have fish. Screamed.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

cool! very nice looking too.

do you know price range of it?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome! nice looking fish. Congrats.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats!

Any particular reason you love this fish so much?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Its an archocentrus and its yellow.

All the good cool convict behaviours, none of the doucheness--- and yellow 

I'm hoping to get at least two of these breeding. Ideally nanos and spilurum or cutteri.

They're $3 @ 1/2"

I think I left four or five there. Bought ten.

His Anubias Barteri was second to none by the way. Best ones I've ever seen.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

pretty good price for such a nice looking fish


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> pretty good price for such a nice looking fish


Well, they're essentially fry. Can't be more than 60 days old at the most. Even that I doubt.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

oooo

can you post a pic of them if possible


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> oooo
> 
> can you post a pic of them if possible


Theres nothing to see they're tiny grey blobs .

In a month or two maybe. I can't do Riceburner pictures it'd just be blurry they're too small.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ok I'll wait


----------

